# Coffeehit group head service kit?



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if this fits the Silvia ok?

http://coffeehit.co.uk/rancilio-group-head-service-kit

If not, where can I grab one?

Cheers

Chris

Thanks.


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Apparently it does! Thanks coffeehit


----------

